# fazer hora com a cara de alguém



## Cecília Meloni

? Alguien sabe el equivalente a esta expresión en español ?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Cecilia, qual é o significado da expressão? Rir-se de alguém, brincar/zombar com alguém? Se fosse esse o sentido da frase poderia dizer: “_Reírse a costa de alguien”, “reírse a costillas de alguien”_. A expressão é usada tanto no Brasil quanto em Portugal? Por que fazer *hora*?


----------



## coquis14

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Cecilia, qual é o significado da expressão? Rir-se de alguém, brincar/zombar com alguém? Se fosse esse o sentido da frase poderia dizer: “_Reírse a costa de alguien”, “reírse a costillas de alguien”_. A expressão é usada tanto no Brasil quanto em Portugal? Por que fazer *hora*?


 Tá no certo *Adolfo* , é isso.Acho que suas respostas vão dar certo , somente acrescento outra:"Sacar el cuero".
Saudações


----------



## andre luis

No Brasil não me parece ser muito comum essa expressão...ouço muito mais "tirar sarro da cara de alguém",significando zombar de alguém.


----------



## Vanda

Ao contrário do André Luis, escusa, fazer hora com a cara de alguém é usadíssimo. Na verdade, a última opção de que me lembraria seria a de "tirar sarro...". Deve ser uma questão de região.


----------



## amistad2008

Olá!

Essa expressão existe sim e equivale a: 
Burlarse de alguien.   ou    Tomar (le) el pelo a alguien. (Esta última gostaria da confirmação de mais alguém)

No dicionário de WordReference (Español-Português) "Tormarle el pelo a alguien." consta como "Pegar no pé de alguém.", acho que isso não está correto, pois no DRAE:

*tomar el **~*a alguien.
*1. *loc. verb. coloq. Burlarse de él con elogios, promesas o halagos fingidos.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Eu mesma uso:
(Es)tá curtindo com a minha cara?
(Es)tá tirando uma com a minha cara?
(Es)tá me tirando?

Esperemos mais alguém comentar.


----------



## Vanda

Só um dado a mais. Na "guerra" do google _fazer hora com a cara de._... vc _tirar sarro da..._ deu 423.000 para o primeiro e 577 resultados para o segundo.


----------



## amistad2008

Tem estas também:

*tomar a, o en, chunga algo.*
1. locs. verbs. coloqs. Echarlo a chacota.

*chacota**. *
*2. *f. Broma, burla. _Tomar a chacota a alguien o algo._ _Hacer chacota de alguien o algo._
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Mas, como sempre, peço a confirmação de mais alguém.


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Amizade. 
Eu acho que "fazer hora com a cara de alguém" é mais _light_ que "tomarle el pelo".
Quando eu escuto alguém dizer "me está tomando el pelo" na minha cabeça eu traduzo com a brasileiríssima expressão "tá sacanagem comigo", como se a pessoa que o dissesse se sentisse além de ridicularizada também defrauldada ou enganada.
Por isso peço contigo a confirmação de alguma nativo sobre estas expressões: "tomarle el pelo a alguien" e "tomadura de pelo".
Obrigada.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Buenas:
Todo depende de la situación/contexto, como siempre. Puedes estar jugando con tu hijo y en un tono absolutamente dulce preguntarle: _¿Me estás tomando el pelo?_ Puede que estés conversando con una amiga, te cuente algo increíble y le preguntes: _¿Me estás tomando el pelo? No te puedo creer.._.También puede que te des cuenta que te han estafado en una tienda y le preguntes al dueño:_ ¿Usted cree que yo soy idiota? ¿Me está tomando el pelo acaso?_
Depende, todo depende.
Cordial saludo


----------



## KHALIFAH

Vamos a ver...si entendí bien, todavía no está claro el equivalente en Español de *fazer hora com a cara de alguém, *cierto? bueno, pues yo no la conocía, y si la mejor expresión  en nuestro idioma es *tomar del pelo a alguien* o *tomarle el pelo*, pues me parece que a pesar de todos los matices validos que pueda tener regionalmente, *es la más universal para expresar el acto de burlarse de alguien*. Lo que estoy notando es....no se cómo llamarlo.., tal vez confusión? debido a que nuestros idiomas son tan parecidos a Uds. Lusófonos les puede resultar extraña la expresión *tomarle el pelo a alguién, *de la misma forma que a mi, por ejemplo, me parece rara *fazer hora com a cara de alguém,* lo primero que noté fue un parecido con *marcar hora,* que no tiene nada que ver.

Cosas de la semántica..tal vez?

Saludos a todos


----------



## amistad2008

Adolfo y Khalifah:

Gracias por la explicación de "tomarle el pelo", deduzco que sirve para la traducción de Cecilia. ¿Y en cuanto a las otras que he mencionado: Chacota, chunga?


----------



## KHALIFAH

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Buenas:
> Todo depende de la situación/contexto, como siempre. Puedes estar jugando con tu hijo y en un tono absolutamente dulce preguntarle: _¿Me estás tomando el pelo?_ Puede que estés conversando con una amiga, te cuente algo increíble y le preguntes: _¿Me estás tomando el pelo? No te puedo creer.._.También puede que te des cuenta que te han estafado en una tienda y le preguntes al dueño:_ ¿Usted cree que yo soy idiota? ¿Me está tomando el pelo acaso?_
> *Depende, todo depende*.
> Cordial saludo


 
De acuerdo!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

amistad2008 said:


> Adolfo y Khalifah:
> 
> Gracias por la explicación de "tomarle el pelo", deduzco que sirve para la traducción de Cecilia. ¿Y en cuanto a las otras que he mencionado: Chacota, chunga?


No lo tengo del todo claro, creo que hay cierta confusión, como dice Khalifah.
En líneas generales pienso que sí. ¿Por qué* hora*? Simple curiosidad.
Gracias.

Chunga: nunca la había escuchado.
Chacota: sí, tomar a alguien para la chacota, en mi país, es lo mismo que tomarle el pelo. ¡Gracias! Me había olvidado de esta palabra.


----------



## amistad2008

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> No lo tengo del todo claro, creo que hay cierta confusión, como dice Khalifah.
> En líneas generales pienso que sí. ¿Por qué* hora*? Simple curiosidad.
> Gracias.


 
La expresión con la palabra "hora" yo misma no la utilizo, pero utilizo otra como "fazer hora" que es algo como "gastar tiempo" o "perder tiempo". 
Basándome en ésa:

Fazer hora com a cara de alguém
Perder tempo/hora tirando um sarro da cara de alguém.
Perder tiempo burlándose de alguien. (algo por el estilo)

Estoy suponiendo, nomás, creo que sería interesante que alguien que la utilice lo diga.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Ya lo tengo!!: *Fazer hora com a cara de alguém,* es sinónimo de *gozar com a cara de alguém: Você está gozando da minha cara?. *Es algo así como disfrutar, divertirse o pasarla bien a costillas de alguien. Al menos eso me respondia mi maestra de Portugués cuando me las daba de payaso en clase...


----------



## amistad2008

KHALIFAH said:


> No tengo a mano el DRAE, pero creo que CHACOTA significa algo así como broma, chascarrillo, chiste.


 
Sí, la definición de chacota la tomé del DRAE en un post que está más arriba (échale un vistazo).

La expresión en español que más utilizas sería....?...

Gracias


----------



## KHALIFAH

amistad2008 said:


> Sí, la definición de chacota la tomé del DRAE en un post que está más arriba (échale un vistazo).
> 
> La expresión en español que más utilizas sería....?...
> 
> Gracias


 
Ups!! no lo noté. Disculpa. 

Yo utilizo _*tomar del pelo*_.


----------

